# DS #2466: Metal Slug 7 (Japan)



## T-hug (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3418^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*GBAtemp does not have illegal files or ROMs. Those asking or providing illegal files will be immediately banned!*








How to change the language of this ROM
*UPDATE:* Change to 100% English, or any of the Multi5 with Metal_Slug_7_LANGUAGE_SELECTOR_NDS-SQUiRE


----------



## DarkSzero (Jul 13, 2008)

Metal slug! I love the series! Gotta try this.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay REJOICE


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 13, 2008)

woah shit i forgot about this!


----------



## noobygamer (Jul 13, 2008)

Metal slug on ds! *woot*


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 13, 2008)

...Where the hell did this come from?

ORSM!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ediT: USA or JAP...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 13, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> woah shit i forgot about this!


Lol me too =D


----------



## Dominator (Jul 13, 2008)

I just wake up, and I See that WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOO

I tatally forget about it to


----------



## i_Am_Ghost (Jul 13, 2008)

YAY
It's really fast, official date is 7/17.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 13, 2008)

WTF i was expecting this about the end of this year.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice. :3 I hope this is as good as the others.


----------



## Devante (Jul 13, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> ...Where the hell did this come from?
> 
> ORSM!
> 
> ...



That was my exact though when I loaded up gbatemp.net a second ago. ha


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 13, 2008)

wajelrkajsdflkasjdflkJFLASKDJFALDSKFJALDSKJFALSDKFJALSDFJASLDKFJASDKFJ


WATAWATAWTAWTAWTWAT????

WAT?????

Wasn't this supposed to come out next week?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikipedia says 18 November , but 22 of july for Jap.


----------



## PanzerWF (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay, something fun for the summer.


----------



## NeoWoeN (Jul 13, 2008)

Woupi.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't find it any where


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 13, 2008)

Neither, and it IS the jap release not the US one. Damn.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 13, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> I can't find it any where


Me neither. 

I'm just gonna wait until tomorrow.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

i wish i had a ndsssssssssssss :-(


----------



## golden (Jul 13, 2008)

This just made my freaking day! Ya metal slug but I can't find it anywhere either.  Oh noes!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HALP ME plz and I will sell you my soul!!!!!!!!!!!! gbatempz halp me plz


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

damn, no can find links


----------



## tanooki (Jul 13, 2008)

Good release! Just before I head to bed too so I'll be able to check it out tomorrow xD


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jul 13, 2008)

Just checked, it's not on usenet.


----------



## enarky (Jul 13, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> damn, no can find links


There are several Links in Australia. You can find some at http://www.ausgolf.com.au/ .


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

don't worry. i found my link.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 13, 2008)

Game is great so far, way better than the GBA one (which was decent).
All menus are in English, very little Japanese on item descriptions with English also, all in game graphical text is English, overall very playable and a great release for a lazy Sunday!  I'm sure if the English text is in the ROM it will be a very easy trans (Noitura!?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice one XPA!


----------



## mxk1000 (Jul 13, 2008)

good to see some one is playing it.
time to get back on my DS since it has been neglected after my psp purchace.

and my normal site has issues due to the server being busy. looks like there's a queue for it lol


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 13, 2008)

Gotta check this out.


----------



## JPH (Jul 13, 2008)

looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, for the folks that are like 'bullshit' - it's really out.



Spoiler: screenshots



 































 metal slug 7 can be hacked to en, fr, it, ger, sp


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 13, 2008)

MUST HAVE PATIENCE......

I can't stand this....


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 13, 2008)

One of the two rom sites i go to have everything upto 2464


----------



## T-hug (Jul 13, 2008)

_ metal slug 7 can be hacked to en, fr, it, ger, sp_

Awesome news, will repack it to full English then!


----------



## funem (Jul 13, 2008)

Ultra cool thought this was never going to come........ One of my favorite series of games. The animation of the enemy was fantastic.....

*runs off to find rom..........


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll wait for the PAL version/English translation hack. 

You gotta love Metal Slug.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 13, 2008)

When I play it, or even find it, I just wish it's hard as metal slug 3. The best metal slug so far, IMO.


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't think this was out o_0

Now I'll just have to find the rom


----------



## mxk1000 (Jul 13, 2008)

turns out i was right, the site i use, has it and was bombarded with traffic. but its up now. sweet


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 13, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> I'll wait for the PAL version/English translation hack.
> 
> You gotta love Metal Slug.



Why? what text is needed in metal slug at all?


----------



## jan777 (Jul 13, 2008)

WTF?


i go to the mall for hancock and now metal slug 7 is released?!?!

i really love those people who dump games


----------



## JPH (Jul 13, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. It's an action sidescroller game...also, though, Jaydee is working on getting it hacked to other languages as we speak.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 13, 2008)

unpack and test the rom now .......


----------



## jan777 (Jul 13, 2008)

how do we hack it ourselves?


----------



## mousan (Jul 13, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> how do we hack it ourselves?


Good question..is there tools to make this with roms??


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

damn the places i visit don't have it yet >


----------



## mousan (Jul 13, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> damn the places i visit don't have it yet >


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

mousan said:
			
		

> Incomplete said:
> 
> 
> 
> > damn the places i visit don't have it yet >


----------



## Dominator (Jul 13, 2008)

ok my rom work in French!! some hack and file rename, I'll make a tutorial later.... in rom hacing section 



Wait


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 13, 2008)

woooooo! finally!

just yesterday i played ms3 on xbox again






 donald = me


aaaaaaahhhhh! cant wait!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 13, 2008)

I finally found it on some obscure chinese forum


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 13, 2008)

just do this

rename the us font file to the jap font file

same for the infotext files

tada - english


----------



## Icey (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Dr.Kupo now I just have to find it XD


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

found it =)))) downloading now.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 13, 2008)

Heh, good memories... I died (used up all my continues) in mission 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did anyone find the multiplayer mode for this? Unless there isnt any D: I want to co-op this... like Contra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is hard too lol...


----------



## Dominator (Jul 13, 2008)

Tutorial ok 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=950...p;#entry1269913


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 13, 2008)

Cant you just insert more coins.......


----------



## Dominator (Jul 13, 2008)

Heye how i can take prisonner ? help lol after the mission the game say no prissoner


----------



## Draxi (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahh I remember  i Use to play Metal Slug on the Arcade (.... I Was Wasting 500 Coin on that game... sniff)

But Metal Slug on Ds sounds Good


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

you can get prisoners but if you die you lose the prisoners you've captured up to that point.


----------



## PW1337 (Jul 13, 2008)

Woah, looks good, I'm just going to patch it so I can play it in English


----------



## Dominator (Jul 13, 2008)

can't play 2 player mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thre is no 2 player mode ?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone tell me which file(s) to rename to make it full English please!?


----------



## Icey (Jul 13, 2008)

dominator said:
-Unpack the rom with Dslazy
-Open the data folder
-Delete all file with the Jp in it name
-Rename all your Language file (fr, en etc....) with jp
-delete jp font and rename eu font in jp font.

I'm trying it now...


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

i'd say US. infotextxx_us


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 13, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Anyone tell me which file(s) to rename to make it full English please!?



i dunno about this stuff
but there are multiple files which haz US at the end


----------



## T-hug (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, sorted!

[-EDIT-]
BTW GB = Great Britain (I assume) it worked fine for me.  I guess US would be the same result.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 13, 2008)

raname all the files the end in US to JP. rename the font_jp to font_eu

make a copy of font eu and name it to font eu as well. so you have a font_jp which is font eu, and anoter font_eu which is also font_eu


----------



## PW1337 (Jul 13, 2008)

Just delete the ones that have "jp" at the end and rename the ones that have "us" with "jp", is that right? But I don't see a font_us.NFTR, just font_jp.NFTR and font_eu.NFTR, and what about debugfont.NFTR?


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol... I just deleted all the other languages other than the _us files, and I get engrish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than teh 1st two, the debug, and font_eu, which i renamed it to font_jp.. And I renamed all the _us to _jp


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

its working perfectly fine on this end. didn't have to change the font.


----------



## PW1337 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I'm going to try it out myself and have a backup ROM if anything goes wrong


----------



## khan (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone know why the sprites etc. look squashed. is this how this game is supposed to be? if so, very disappointed. sprites do not look right.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 13, 2008)

finally found the effing thing!!!

now i have to hack...


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, sorted!
> 
> [-EDIT-]
> BTW GB = Great Britain (I assume) it worked fine for me.  I guess US would be the same result.


Is that all the English we're gonna get? Look into the Options and Combat... it would still be JAP =( Was hoping it would do all in ENG... but oh well...

Use RALF, he can withstand 2 hits before dying. That's weird  :S And I had unlimited weapon ammo (other than handgun) at certain times... with Marco...
It seems each character has their own trait, Eri has 20 nades instead of the standard 10... and other stuff like that...


----------



## jan777 (Jul 13, 2008)

ughh spoilers


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 13, 2008)

Finally I found the rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will hack it after I finish mountains of homework.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 13, 2008)

Kirby102, it's still English text when you click any of the options, just the options graphics are JPN, everything I've seen and tried so far has been full English


----------



## funem (Jul 13, 2008)

Found it ! took some doing though........


----------



## Prime (Jul 13, 2008)

is it any good?


----------



## Puxel (Jul 13, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> is it any good?


Nope. Terrible game.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

I this game really worth to download it?


----------



## Puxel (Jul 13, 2008)

That was the most sarcastic thing I've ever said. Yes. metal slug is an amazing shooter.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 13, 2008)

metal slug 7 patch UPS:
patcher included
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DIOUYHJ0
i used the US-english files.
file is 25 MB

i made a ups patch because ips can't handle the amount of changes for some reason.


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 13, 2008)

WOOOO , i've been waiting for this for a while now.

Whatever happened to Commando:steel disaster btw?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, this game is fun. Unfortunately, it has MANY slowdowns. But i guess its just the hardware of the DS.
Very fun to play and i love the soundtrack


----------



## Giangsta (Jul 13, 2008)

very easy find, quick search on google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time to play!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 13, 2008)

It's really faithful to the Metal Slug spirit.

Coin-based, with no energy bars, lots of enemies... Lots of fun


----------



## masterful (Jul 13, 2008)

The English patch is much too big for a simple rename process... I mean, it's almost the actual ROM size, after compression of course.

Something like xdelta would be more suitable for example...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1270098


----------



## plasmatron (Jul 13, 2008)

Where is SQUIRE with one of their shiny language selectors ? 
Come on guyz ! No other active group is able to do it.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 13, 2008)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> Where is SQUIRE with one of their shiny language selectors ?
> Come on guyz ! No other active group is able to do it.



I don't think theres much point in a language selector when it firstly seems to be incomplete translation and secondly a game not requiring any text really


----------



## masterful (Jul 13, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> plasmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha. That's very true. If you played the first 6 main games of the MS series, you SHOULD know what to do. Although, I wish it really wasn't for the DS. :/


----------



## DrTek (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, what a big deal finding a rom that for one time is not on the "easy" places.
Just google the freakin' filename. No hard work at all...

Hmmm, the game still ain't 100% English after patching it. Options, Rescued Prisoners and Combat School still are Japanese. Anybody please fix the description in the first post. I would suggest something like 90% English.

For the slowdowns, SNK Playmore managed to get maximum power out of the DS - Kudos for that!

I love the Metal Slug series

EDIT: Sadly, there is no multiplayer at all -.-


----------



## Gore (Jul 13, 2008)

When I was checking major places for it, I saw that
Romsite shoutboxes are CHOCK FULL OF R4 FANBOYS


----------



## OuTee (Jul 13, 2008)

Is there 2 player mode?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 13, 2008)

DrTek said:
			
		

> For the slowdowns, SNK Playmore managed to get maximum power out of the DS - Kudos for that!
> 
> I love the Metal Slug series



Thats probably the reason why they couldn't make it multiplayer.


----------



## sergeant_maya (Jul 13, 2008)

Sweeeet! Its out!


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jul 13, 2008)

Hoooooly shit!

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Paard (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice, i'm lovin' it.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 13, 2008)

same here, Its a really good game.. Thanks for the Translator message on how to convert it into E.. Thanks


----------



## engruzii (Jul 13, 2008)

this game is really awesome like the rest of the metal slug series  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




screw famitsu for giving it only 28/40 it deserves at least 35/40 considering it's only 64MB & the slow downs are not that much & not annoying at all

only thing that missing is multiplayer, & if the game is this good with only 64MB i really wished that SNKP used a larger size i bet it would've been better.

overall this game is really amazing i give it 9.5 out of 10.

Now i hope SNKP will release King Of Fighters next with even a higher quality.


----------



## gov78 (Jul 13, 2008)

can someone tell me what u do when u get the bottem bar to max?


----------



## jabjab (Jul 13, 2008)

perhaps just me but quite a bit of slowdown on ak2 straight off.


----------



## engruzii (Jul 13, 2008)

The Max bar at the bottom doubles the attack power when it's full that's all


----------



## SchuchWun (Jul 13, 2008)

OMFG OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!! 

best month for DS games!!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 13, 2008)

YES! I love Metal Slug!!!


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 13, 2008)

Love the game, it's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Skoiler (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm a HUGE fan of the Metal Slug series (been one since I was 8), but the outlook about this one isn't so good. It looks like it was made to be played in a larger screen than the DS, so everything appears shrunken, and you don't see as much detail. The slowdowns also tick me off a bit. I know Metal Slug is all about the gameplay, but the graphics were amazing, and I loved the pixel art style.
I'll just carry on playing; I hope it plays way better than it looks.


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> WTF i was expecting this about the end of this year.




Yes, in USA and EUR -.- ...


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 13, 2008)

This feels alot like a metal slug, and is pretty fun. However, I really don't like the sprites as they don't seem proportional. This game is really hard to. It may just be because I suck at shooters, but it's just as hard as contra 4 imo.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jul 13, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> DrTek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeh 1 of 2 scenarios....

1) Yeh maxium power out of the DS (personally I don't think so)

2) Or they are shit coders.


----------



## matw01 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey everyone 

ive just got this rom from newsgroups but it wont load up. it stops at a screen with jap text on and wont go any further!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

any help would be appreciated


----------



## T-hug (Jul 13, 2008)

Update your card's firmware.


----------



## Yuan (Jul 13, 2008)

EDIT: Works fine @ R4


----------



## JSR2K (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow... the game feels empty and so badly rendered. NeoDs with Metal Slug render 10x times better than that (even with option "Scaled") !


----------



## matw01 (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks Thug4L1f3 it works now, didn't realise i was so far behind on firmware updates


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 13, 2008)

there are better games in the MS series. but this one is good too. and it's the only one that runs native on the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




back to playing it now


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 13, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks this game isn't really good?



me too.

MS3 is more fun


----------



## Rebellion (Jul 13, 2008)

It's great, but lack of multi kills me inside.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 13, 2008)

Works great on EZFlash IV. Pretty good.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 13, 2008)

Not bad.. it's Metal Slug alright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But they could have used the DS capabilities better.. the graphics on Metal Slug running on NeoDS look better than this! And that's one of the worst uses of the touch screen I've ever seen.. why do you need a map on Metal Slug!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Would be a lot better if they had used both screens like a big screen.. like on Contra4. Hell.. leaving the screen blank to save up some batteries would be a better use!


----------



## Killermech (Jul 13, 2008)

Yea the stylus map feature was a bit..
It doesn't even include the enemies on it and I doubt anyone will go 'Oh shit, I'm lost. Where do I go next? Gotta check the map'.


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 13, 2008)

Im loving it so far,although i can't help but notice slow-down.
Nothing major,just a little annoying.

Im glad theres no health bar or anything.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone know what to do in the 3. Mission when the big bomb scrolls down? normaly the game should go foward but nothing happen.
I played it with a M3 Real and latest firmware.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay! Finally. Can't wait to play this.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 13, 2008)

dernettemann1983 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what to do in the 3. Mission when the big bomb scrolls down? normaly the game should go foward but nothing happen.
> I played it with a M3 Real and latest firmware.



i'm stuck at the exact same position 
at the end is some kind of elevator looking thing with a crank lever or something.. but nothing happens so.. as i can't destroy that big ball that comes rolling down, i just have to wait until it crushes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r4 here btw.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 13, 2008)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> dernettemann1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got past that level.....you walk up to the lift and fire at it.  That will cause you to turn the crank on the lift and go down.   Outrun the boulder all the way down.   

It seems to work on the same principle as when you are close to an enemy and you knife him instead of shooting him.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 13, 2008)

this was unexpected O-o. cant wait to play


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 13, 2008)

Skoiler said:
			
		

> I know Metal Slug is all about the gameplay


It never was "all" about the gameplay, or else it wouldn't have had such excellent graphics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm quite surprised about Metal Slug 7...it looks pretty shitty thanks to the unnecessary scaling, but gameplay-wise, I like it better than Metal Slug 4-6 so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still hope they'll port the game to another system..any other system would be fine, as long as the sprites aren't scaled and there aren't any slowdowns...

Still, this is the best handheld-exclusive Metal Slug game so far


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 13, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Skoiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first 3 Metal Slug games had amazing graphics for it's time..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 13, 2008)

yay :]
happiness! a new release overnight =D
well, if the graphics arent as good as the NeoDS
then i should just play the neods >.<
does it have a save function btw?

dude!
if they put wifi co-op, then that would've been so awesome :[
too bad, so saad


----------



## unduthegun (Jul 13, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> yay :]
> happiness! a new release overnight =D
> well, if the graphics arent as good as the NeoDS
> then i should just play the neods >.<
> does it have a save function btw?


graphics are definately MUCH better than the NeoDS with the graphic scaling to fit the screen. pity they reduces the sprites size.

As for a save function, afaik it doesn't have one, but you can start playing the game at any stage you have arrive, and it stage is fairly short, it won't bugger you.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 13, 2008)

There seems to be an unusual amount of hype over this game, guess I'll give it a try after I find it and patch it.


----------



## funem (Jul 13, 2008)

DrTek said:
			
		

> Wow, what a big deal finding a rom that for one time is not on the "easy" places.
> Just google the freakin' filename. No hard work at all...
> 
> Hmmm, the game still ain't 100% English after patching it. Options, Rescued Prisoners and Combat School still are Japanese. Anybody please fix the description in the first post. I would suggest something like 90% English.
> ...



The big deal is that when we were saying it was hard to find is because at that point IT WAS HARD TO FIND, it had only just then been dumped and scene rreleased. The only place on the web was on a chinese forum and they had posted to a fileshare website. other than IRC that was the ONLY place. If you googled it you anly got a handful of places and they were review sites, not ROM sites. About 12:30 onwards it was all over the place. That, as thet say was the BIG DEAL. People here know how to use google, thats how we found it.

That said I like the game given the hardware it runs on it's really good. Though I cant help but feel the GBA version was better


----------



## Sephi (Jul 13, 2008)

whoa, this is really fun. I've never played any metal slug games before


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

I made an IPS patch to convert to English for anyone interested.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1IWHMF6V


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 13, 2008)

is that the full english patch?
so it patches the start menu, options etc too?


----------



## baronluigi (Jul 13, 2008)

Its has SPANISH also


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> is that the full english patch?
> so it patches the start menu, options etc too?



No, it's the same as the others, but in IPS format, cuz every OS has an IPS patcher and it's only 64bytes, rather than 25MB.

I don't think anyone is gonna spend hardcore time on making a 100% english patch cuz it's getting released and is playable with NO patch anyway.


----------



## Heatguyred (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Finally metal slug on teh ds!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay!  But no 2 player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				jabjab said:
			
		

> perhaps just me but quite a bit of slowdown on ak2 straight off.



Yeah, I've noticed some slowdown, not sure if it's just the AK2 or if it's a problem the game has (I know some of the older games had slowdown when insane amounts of things were happening at once).  might try it with my R4 and compare.


----------



## Whizz (Jul 13, 2008)

Quite easy to hack, lol.

This game is really fun, way better than the online clones.


----------



## kaspal (Jul 13, 2008)

this one was SOOOOOOOOOO unexpected!!... im gonna play it RITE NOW!!


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 13, 2008)

Now I can stop play CT Special Forces for the GBA and start playing this


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 13, 2008)

i haven't noticed any slowdowns.
i run an m3real, m3sakura firmware, class2 4GB sandisk SDHC.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 13, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> I made an IPS patch to convert to English for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1IWHMF6V




Top banana, works a treat.  Cheers.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I'm having a great friggin' time with this game. It's a lot more forgiving than something like Contra 4 was, and I'm glad for that. Plus, it's a lot more chaotic fun. Looks great, to boot.

I am, however, stuck in one area of Mission 3. There's a big red ball rolling at me, and I need to go down some type of elevator. I can't seem to activate it, though. Anyone know how to engage that thing?


----------



## khan (Jul 13, 2008)

Press fire(a) when standing next to the thing(crank) on elevator. i must have died 10 or so times before I figured that out.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

khan said:
			
		

> Press fire(a) when standing next to the thing(crank) on elevator. i must have died 10 or so times before I figured that out.



Hmm...well, I can't quite get it. I've tried both the A-button (which throws grenades) and the Y-button (main weapon) while standing next to it, right in front of it, etc., but it's not doing anything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* Nevermind. It seems you have to stand at just the right spot and press the Y-button.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jockel (Jul 13, 2008)

On my M3 Simply with patched R4 kernel it runs at a rather choppy framerate. Is that the game's fault in general?


----------



## Calafas (Jul 13, 2008)

You have to stand just slightly to the left of the switch and press the 'y' button to activate it, for everyone having trouble.


----------



## kawlex (Jul 13, 2008)

ok, i havent found anything in the thread, so:

has anyone the same problems with the rom, when using DS-X?
i arm7fixed it,
but it doesnt work
and i also tried 2 different sources

it starts,
but then comes some japanese text.


does anyone with an DS-X got this working?


----------



## Unchi-san (Jul 13, 2008)

wait... no co-op play?


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 13, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> whoa, this is really fun. I've never played any metal slug games before


You should  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Metal Slug 1-3 are still the highlights of the series...They're MAME compatible *cough*


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 13, 2008)

*Gets wet*

Too tired and sick to play this sadly, but tomorrow I'll have a blast on this bad boy.



			
				pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to Commando:steel disaster btw?


Well I was told that the publisher, Lexicon Entertainment was just about ready to get this out when its distributor dropped the game, maybe due to bankruptcy or whatever.   Some people say its out in Germany, some say Holland but it is out in the US on August 19th and is handled by a different publisher.


----------



## funem (Jul 13, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Now I can stop play CT Special Forces for the GBA and start playing this



Did you ever try Metal Slug Advance on the GBA ?


----------



## chaseincats (Jul 13, 2008)

i tried converting this for supercard and it didnt work came out to 0kb whats the problem?


----------



## Gamer (Jul 13, 2008)

chaseincats said:
			
		

> i tried converting this for supercard and it didnt work came out to 0kb whats the problem?



Use latest patcher (2.68)


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jul 13, 2008)

chaseincats said:
			
		

> i tried converting this for supercard and it didnt work came out to 0kb whats the problem?



converted fine for me with the new 2.68 patcher client, don't know if the rom runs tho.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 13, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> You have to stand just slightly to the left of the switch and press the 'y' button to activate it, for everyone having trouble.



to the left or to the right. depending on where the lever is (on the first rightmost switch it's on the left. on the second switch (below, on the left side the lever is on the right)


----------



## Calafas (Jul 13, 2008)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this game is perfectly playable in Japanese even if you have no knowledge of Japanese at all, it's really simple to navigate, so I didnt bother patching (although this has been made fairly easy now).

Anyway, really good game


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone know if there's a way to jump down off platforms? That's the only thing I could complain about thus far with this game; that and the fact that it's very, very short. I'm on the final mission now.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 13, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> You have to stand just slightly to the left of the switch and press the 'y' button to activate it, for everyone having trouble.


I was having a lot of trouble with that a little while ago ;_;


----------



## Calafas (Jul 13, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, i had trouble to begin with, but then i got it figured out.  (after many failed attempts, in which my DS was nearly thrown at a wall [I get really stressed on stupid stuff like that on games])


----------



## amrod (Jul 13, 2008)

so with r4 and 1.17 it gives me a "save" error... do i gotta arm9 patch or something?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 13, 2008)

amrod said:
			
		

> so with r4 and 1.17 it gives me a "save" error... do i gotta arm9 patch or something?



try 1.18
it works for me


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 13, 2008)

The fact that this game does not have multiplayer saddens me. That's like Contra 4 without Multiplayer.


Still fun, but without multiplayer, it'll get boring far too quickly. Are you listening, SNK?!

Also hopes for a Kof Xi port to the DS..... (Which will probably never happen)


----------



## PyroJames (Jul 13, 2008)

For R4 users experiencing problems with this game, the most recent firmware will definitely fix the problem.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 13, 2008)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> For R4 users experiencing problems with this game, the most recent firmware will definitely fix the problem.



This probably doesnt need to be said, but same for M3Simply users having problems, update to v1.14 and it'll work a treat.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> ...Still fun, but without multiplayer, it'll get boring far too quickly. *Are you listening, SNK?!*








My guess: no. And if they were listening, they wouldn't give a rat's ass what a bunch of pirates think of their game.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 13, 2008)

english hack thing with cycloDS latest firmware is working. probobly already said before, just letting everyone know.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 13, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. I actually would've purchased this game if it had a multiplayer, and some extras that are worth playing, lol.

Well, might as well save up money for Luminous Arc 2 instead...

Note: If you're wondering why I would buy a dumbed down, slower Final fantasy tactics advance 2, read my review of it. Link is on my sig.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 13, 2008)

I've played a lot of metal slug, but I think only about 5% of that time was single player.  So no local wireless makes me sad


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 13, 2008)

"Funem: Did you ever try Metal Slug Advance on the GBA ? "

Oh yes, I liked/played the GBA version , but I enjoyed Metal Slug on my NeoGeo Pocket moreso.
(and I still play the MAME versions frequently)

I'm having a blast with the DS version now.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wait, isn't there a chance they might add multiplayer into the us version? Think about it, the game is coming out in the us like 6 months from now. The majority of the game is already translated as shown my the language hack. 6 months is a little to much time to be translating a bit of japanese, and there are some games where release a is more of a beta release, and release b, is how they fix it up.


----------



## RadioShadow (Jul 13, 2008)

I was dreaming about this game last.  I wasn't expecting this game to come out soon. I was worried SNK Playmore might ruin this one as they did with 4-6 but I got to admit, they did a pretty good job.  In my opinion:

Advantages:

- Feels like a Arcade game unlike the previous portable 'Metal Slug Advance' for GBA.
- The original cast and the two Neo Geo Fighters from Metal Slug 6 return.
- The gamplay is challenging and is on the Metal Slug 2 difficultly.  SNK also got the balance of the enemies and bosses right this time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- The music ROCKS!
- Nintendo didn't interfere.  The hit flashes are in!  
- The Combat Mode is fun.  
- Haven't noticed much slowdown when loads of enemies appear on the screen.

Disadvantages:

- The sprites could have been made slightly bigger and had more detail (but the animation makes up for that).
- No multiplayer.
- The pointless map on the bottom screen.
- wish they used both screens for the gamplay like they did with Contra and Sonic Rush.
- Not as difficult as Metal Slug 3.
- No alternative paths like Metal Slug 3.
- What about Trevor and Nadia from Metal Slug 4 and the GBA characters from Metal Slug Advance?  
- The coins from Metal Slug 6 (is this a Mario game? XD)
- No naked Fio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Not bad.. it's Metal Slug alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Metal Slug 6, each character had a special ability:

Macro - Hand Gun is more powerful.
Tarma - More powerful with Metal Slug vehicles.
Eri - Holds 20 grenades instead of 10.
Fio - Holds a Heavy Machine gun with standard 200 bullets.
Ralph - Can be hit 2 times before dying but hold less ammo for extra weapons obtained.
Clark - Forgotten ^^'

In Metal Slug 7, they retain these abilities.


Also on easy mode, you get to always use the Heavy Machine gun with unlimited ammo (just like in Metal Slug 6).


----------



## HernanZh (Jul 14, 2008)

RadioShadow said:
			
		

> - No multiplayer.There isn't? Damn, I was hoping it would.
> 
> QUOTE- No naked Fio


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 14, 2008)

I also found the levels abit bland and repetitive in MS7.  No transformation, not much vehicle use, the levels look almost the same... etc


----------



## CyborgLizard (Jul 14, 2008)

i have an R4DS and it does not work.... says it cant read save data....


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 14, 2008)

just update your firmware to 1.18 and it'll work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 14, 2008)

RadioShadow said:
			
		

> *- No naked Fio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, lots of people wanted this, lol.

I played metal slug when I was around 7 years old. I still play Metal slug 3 on my DS every once in awhile. Very fun, and brings me the memories. Metal slug really never got old to me. The gameplay, I mean. The seventh one really was disappointing to me. They really didn't take advantage of anything.

Also, I've just wrote my review of the 7th on my "blog". Pretty fast, huh?


----------



## leetcakes (Jul 14, 2008)

"I still play Metal slug 3 on my DS every once in awhile"
o.O how


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Jul 14, 2008)

Having trouble getting this to work on Supercard SD.  Every time I run the patcher, no matter what options I select or whether it's a patched or unpatched rom, it outputs a nds.dsq file with 0 bytes.


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn, I just love it when the hostage guys say "thank you" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..
It sounds funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
And the rockets with wheels on it are great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Does anybody knows how many missions there are in this game?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 14, 2008)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> "I still play Metal slug 3 on my DS every once in awhile"
> o.O how


using NeoDS, a neogeo emulator for the DS


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 14, 2008)

This feels like a lazy game.

I wish the sprites were bigger. the whole time it feels scaled. They could have added a zoom function. Not much detail here. Also, the levels are bland and lack OHSHI- Moments.


If you want real Metal Slug action, play Metal Slug 3 via NeoDS.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 14, 2008)

I was never really into the MG series, so I will be passing on this one.  Thanks for asking, though.


----------



## leetcakes (Jul 14, 2008)

i see theres MS 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, X all on neo geo, does all of them work at 100% speed? i will disable sound if needed


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 14, 2008)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> i see theres MS 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, X all on neo geo, does all of them work at 100% speed? i will disable sound if needed


I played 3 and 5, and everything's great.

The DS doesn't slow down or anything, so it should be fine. I never had any slowdowns, lags or errors in the game.


----------



## mxk1000 (Jul 14, 2008)

SABERinBLUE said:
			
		

> Having trouble getting this to work on Supercard SD.  Every time I run the patcher, no matter what options I select or whether it's a patched or unpatched rom, it outputs a nds.dsq file with 0 bytes.




You need to use the new software its v2.68 works fine with the hacked rom,(although i hacked the rom myself)
new version is available here under gbatemp and scene news

edit

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94878   here you go


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 14, 2008)

kawlex said:
			
		

> ok, i havent found anything in the thread, so:
> 
> has anyone the same problems with the rom, when using DS-X?
> i arm7fixed it,
> ...



The DS-X won't run it, more specifically it cant create a save file.
I un-packed and re-named the files to US since i figured the jap error message would enlighten me as to what the problem is...
Considering the same issue arose with "The World Ends with You" i assume all we need is a save file.

PLEASE...
On behalf of the (literally shafted) DS-X community i implore anyone with an R4, M3 or similar, to create a fresh save file at the first possible save point and upload it. I can only assume this works and if it does, this thread may save a lot of DS-X users further grief.

If upped i will confirm whether or not this is a fix.

Cheers!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I thoroughly enjoyed it, though it's very short. Of course, it's definitely modeled after old arcade shooters / beat`em-ups, so it works for me. The "Easy" mode was a good difficulty for me; I can't imagine what "Normal" and "Hard" are like. Either way, it's great, silly fun. Love the look of the game, too, and I normally don't go in for fully 2D games anymore, but this one is very entertaining to watch. 

Only gripes: you can't seem to jump down off ledges / platforms (which I mentioned in a previous post), and the bottom screen seems pretty useless. I looked down there a couple of times, moved my stylus (out of curiosity) around on the screen, and then realized, "oh, they couldn't come up with anything other than an extemporaneous use of the touchscreen." I don't know why they didn't at least put all the hub info down there. But those are small complaints. The game is fun as heck, and it's now got me interested in going back to check out the other games in the series, as mentioned by others. This one, though, is gonna stay on my card for a while.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, not sure if it's been mentioned (there are so many responses to this topic), but can someone recommend a good emulator for playing some of the older games on my DS?


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Why doesn't this have Multiplayer? 

-1 Star.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 14, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> BTW, not sure if it's been mentioned (there are so many responses to this topic), but can someone recommend a good emulator for playing some of the older games on my DS?



yes, it has been mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the best emu for neogeo right now is NeoDS: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=91555


----------



## Sonius (Jul 14, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> If you want real Metal Slug action, play Metal Slug 3 via NeoDS.



long time ago, i played th last MS title. 
why did you prefer MS3 and not an other title, is MS3 the best MS?


----------



## Greymatter (Jul 14, 2008)

I love this game!


----------



## T-hug (Jul 14, 2008)

RadioShadow said:
			
		

> In Metal Slug 6, each character had a special ability:
> 
> Macro - Hand Gun is more powerful.
> Tarma - More powerful with Metal Slug vehicles.
> ...



[06:42]  hold L and press Up+Y when you're close to an enemy. 

[06:42]  thats special move with each guy^

[06:42]  one does back breaker

[06:42]  one does vulcan punch

[06:42]  forget teh others

Special moves are go!

Theres also this out for people too lazy to hack themselves: Metal_Slug_7_LANGUAGE_SELECTOR_NDS-SQUiRE


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2008)

Its not as good as the other games really, not even MS6.  I guess it is quite hard for them to do anything new with the series but as a retread it does most things well.

It's a good blast, though very short.

I think they should have done Metal Slug 3rd Mission instead for the DS, which was kinda Castleroidy in a way but more linear.


----------



## kawlex (Jul 14, 2008)

rscarrab said:
			
		

> PLEASE...
> On behalf of the (literally shafted) DS-X community i implore anyone with an R4, M3 or similar, to create a fresh save file at the first possible save point and upload it. I can only assume this works and if it does, this thread may save a lot of DS-X users further grief.
> 
> If upped i will confirm whether or not this is a fix or not.



If this would work, it would be cool,

but it would also suck so hard!! ^^

i mean, then i always have to wait, till someone uploads a savegame -.-

but hey, at least i dont have to buy a new flashcard ^^

so:
can someone upload a savegame pls?!


----------



## Chosen_One (Jul 14, 2008)

it won't work no my ds
i'm using a m3 mini sd adapter with passcard newest firmware and gamemanager but it doesn't boot...
any hints? any configuration to make?


----------



## Bergunzo (Jul 14, 2008)

does anyone know how to do the special move of Clark? I can't do it by pressing L + Up + Y like Ralf.

Please help


----------



## pika3000 (Jul 14, 2008)

Its the same, you just have to be right beside the enemy or else you'll just kick them.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been told that this: Metal_Slug_7_LANGUAGE_SELECTOR_NDS-SQUiRE makes the game the same as the hack, but others have said it makes it 100% English if you use the selector, can anyone confirm (I can't try it here).


----------



## DrTek (Jul 14, 2008)

@Thug4L1f3: Works like a charm. You could now choose between Japanese, English and Europe Five
before the game boots.

Everything is in English Language now: Mission, Options, Combat School, Rescued Prisoners. 
It even changes the startup bottom screen. Seem like it really patches the game to the different
localized issues. AWESOME!

IMO WAY better than the 2 patches.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 14, 2008)

SQUiRE made a great language selector! Works perfect

All is in English

(ps i made an updated database with MS7 cheat codes http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1272129 )


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 14, 2008)

apparently the patch just flips the "region switch" the developers put in for release in different regions.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn... its 100% english... down to the Options and Mission Categories

Very nice patch from SQUiRE


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jul 14, 2008)

The squire multi language patcher.. http://www.evilshare.com/59ea80f2-a301-102...4f-000b6aa2a5f8


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 14, 2008)

can't find the patch anywhere.. can someone upload it?

edit: nvm, just got posted haha..

edit2: hmm.. can't seem to get it workin, any help?


----------



## leetcakes (Jul 14, 2008)

i tried the NeoDS and MS3 way, i have a opera ram expansion too, but the game keeps freezing o.o like after 10 seconds


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 14, 2008)

kawlex said:
			
		

> rscarrab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone here who has played the game is capable of uploading a game save, those that is, that can play it.
C'mon guys, could one of (many) you please provide a save game for us DS-X users. Its already ball breaking enough to have to request a file as i tend to not have a problem finding things myself.
Kawlex, if _this_ fix DOESNT work than _that_ will "suck hard". Since the DS-X is pretty much completely un-supported (actually being there but doing nothing is, in no shape or form, support), we have to find ways to tackling newly released roms. I fear if this fix doesnt work than its game over, literally.

So, could someone please up a save file, i know you all got one!


----------



## T-hug (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent!  Thanks for the update guys guess I'll have to obtain it again gah!

[-EDIT-]
I'll upload a save file right now.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 14, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Excellent!  Thanks for the update guys guess I'll have to obtain it again gah!
> 
> [-EDIT-]
> I'll upload a save file right now.



Thug4L1f3, thanks.
Im eager to see if it works.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 14, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/129642923/mslug7sav.zip.html

If it's no good I'll make another as I've just patched the game with the SQUIRE patch.

[-EDIT-]
That's from an M3 Simply btw, use Shuny's online converter to change!


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 14, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/129642923/mslug7sav.zip.html
> 
> If it's no good I'll make another as I've just patched the game with the SQUIRE patch.
> 
> ...



Ok, have converted it...


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 14, 2008)

I can't get the patch to work :S..
I have downloaded the ROM again, so it has the original filename..
I downloaded the patch and put it in the same folder..
Now whenever I run 1 of the 2 .exe files, I get a DOS screen for 1 sec and it doesn't create any new files, or edit the xpa-ms7.nds file..

Can someone help me?


----------



## unduthegun (Jul 14, 2008)

The instructions are at the inf file, you havre to use the windows command line (yes, it has one)


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 14, 2008)

I know the instructions are in the nfo file, and I used them, but I still get 1 sec of DOS and then it doesn't patch anything..


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jul 14, 2008)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> I know the instructions are in the nfo file, and I used them, but I still get 1 sec of DOS and then it doesn't patch anything..




make a txt file and paste this in it....   bspatch xpa-ms7.nds patched.nds sq-ms7p.bdf   ..  now save the file as a .bat file, or rename it. chuck it in the directory with the patch along with the originally named .nds file and double click the .bat file. you should end up with a patched.nds file.


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 14, 2008)

Thnx, I got a new file with ur method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
I'm gonna try it now!

edit: it worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! thnx man!


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 14, 2008)

rscarrab said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...It doesn't work.
Im running it on v1.1.3. I tried it without the Arm7 fix, than with the Arm 7 fix. I tried using the save before writing to the EEPROM DATA and after. In all scenario's it hangs at the "cant create a save screen".

Im not willing to downgrade my firmware on my DS-X to find out, it most likely wont work. BUT if anyone is willing or still uses an earlier firmware than by all means, i might even consider downgrading just to play ms7.

Im fairly sure i wont be seeing ms7 on my DS-X, which is now, officially *broken* in comparison to the competition.
Thanks again for the help Thug4L1f3.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 14, 2008)

np I just made another one but I've run out of quota to upload it.  Doubt it would be any different result anyway :/ (PM me email if you want to try it).
Well least you have a reason to enter the latest competition (keep eyes on the portal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## PyroJames (Jul 14, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> -GJ- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks Sidney, the patch works now!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is this game working on m3?


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 14, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Is this game working on m3?



Yes it is, but I think u have to update ur firmware to the latest version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 14, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> np I just made another one but I've run out of quota to upload it.  Doubt it would be any different result anyway :/ (PM me email if you want to try it).
> Well least you have a reason to enter the latest competition (keep eyes on the portal
> 
> 
> ...



"np I just made another one..."
If the file is 524kb or there-abouts than dont worry about it. Converts to DS-X at a measly 256kb -not sure if that point is particularly significant or not. 
Competition? Ah i can barely keep my eyes on the road, nevermind the "portal"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ill be investing in a new flashcart when this years releases come into fruition, such as Order of Ecclesia and now most likely the US/EU release of MS7.
Ill give the DS a rest for a while and rekindle my un-quenched love for COD4.


----------



## paul3100 (Jul 14, 2008)

Its really good that we have managed to get this game 100% english just a shame its not as good as the classic series!

When ever a game/rom needs patched i don't usually bother to do it my self but to download the rom ready patched from a torrent site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




paul


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 14, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I've been told that this: Metal_Slug_7_LANGUAGE_SELECTOR_NDS-SQUiRE makes the game the same as the hack, but others have said it makes it 100% English if you use the selector, can anyone confirm (I can't try it here).



How does this work exactly? Is this something that can be added to the ROM using DSLazy?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 14, 2008)

it's a patch that adds a menu.
the menu contains the options for english, japanese, and european.
this simply switches the game's region.
english=100% english
japanese=original
european=M5 language selection menu.

i made a post about it:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=950...t&p=1272326


----------



## joghuj (Jul 14, 2008)

Dirt4live said:
			
		

> I this game really worth to download it?



What??? You really need your head looking at if you're wondering whether or not a game is worth downloading for free or not. Dickhead....


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 14, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> it's a patch that adds a menu.
> the menu contains the options for english, japanese, and european.
> this simply switches the game's region.
> english=100% english
> ...



Thanks. I replied in that thread as well, but it's been a while since I've patched a game, using the cmd prompt. Anyway you could walk me through the process?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 14, 2008)

just read the post, i think i mentioned how to make a simple bat file that does it for you.


----------



## RadioShadow (Jul 14, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 - Download this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GP23N409

2 - Extract the contents to a separate folder.  




Note: The html file which leads to nds roms will not be in the download folder.  But you don't need that file.  

3 - Place the Metal Slug 7 rom in the folder and call is 'xpa-ms7.nds'.





4 - Open up 'Commander Prompt'.  Enter CD 'folder location of files' (e.g.  CD C:\Users\Thomas.Thomas-PC\Downloads\sq-ms7p).  Press return.





5 - Now in 'Command Prompt', enter: baspatch xpa-ms7.nds patched.nds sq-ms7p.bdf





6 - Press Return and wait until the next sentence appears.





7 - A file called 'patched.nds' has been made.  Just place that in your DS flash card memory, rename the file and PLAY!


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 14, 2008)

your link is broken, and if that internet shortcut(on the screenshot) is in the zip i think the file is illegal here.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I'm enjoying it tons. The Combat School adds a lot of playtime.
That, and talking to drill instructor Cindy is amusing.


----------



## JPH (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm enjoying it too (one of the Metal Slug games I've played).
Got to say it's pretty challenging 'n' fun


----------



## RadioShadow (Jul 14, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> your link is broken, and if that internet shortcut(on the screenshot) is in the zip i think the file is illegal here.



Well the user who posted that before shouldn't have posted that link then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me reupload it without the html to roms.

EDIT: Reuploaded file.  The html file has been removed.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 14, 2008)

DrTek said:
			
		

> @Thug4L1f3: Works like a charm. You could now choose between Japanese, English and Europe Five
> before the game boots.
> 
> Everything is in English Language now: Mission, Options, Combat School, Rescued Prisoners.
> ...



3 patches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'm glad there is a 100% English patch now.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 5 - Now in 'Command Prompt', enter: b*a*spatch xpa-ms7.nds patched.nds sq-ms7p.bdf



bspatch not BASpatch


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, RadioShadow. I got it up and runnin'. I appreciate the post.


----------



## Minos (Jul 15, 2008)

rscarrab said:
			
		

> rscarrab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello to all !

I've also convert the sav file, but the new sav file (i've got it from the Shuny online converter) is much bigger the usual ds-x sav file.
So maybe the converter is not working well ?

Can someone upload an S-C sav file for instance ?


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jul 15, 2008)

PanzerWF said:
			
		

> Yay, something fun for the summer.


or 3 hours....the game was short


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, don't just beat it, complete it! =P

Stupid Combat School, where the frick can they hide more prisoners?! >_o


----------



## SchuchWun (Jul 15, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> raname all the files the end in US to JP. rename the font_jp to font_eu
> 
> make a copy of font eu and name it to font eu as well. so you have a font_jp which is font eu, and anoter font_eu which is also font_eu




Kick ass! Thanks!


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone got this working on SCDS1? It won't work for me, unsure if I patched it wrong or whatever, checked the supercrd forum and they have no info. :0


----------



## paul3100 (Jul 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyone got this working on SCDS1? It won't work for me, unsure if I patched it wrong or whatever, checked the supercrd forum and they have no info. :0



I got it to work without any problems on my supercard sdhc

Anyway if anyone wants the SCDS1  save file for ms7: Link

paul


----------



## Minos (Jul 15, 2008)

Thk paul3100 !

I'm doing some tests...

EDIT : still doesnt work... Damn ds-x...


----------



## Hebus San (Jul 15, 2008)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> Scorpin200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a M3 perfect microSD and i've updated M3 GM to V36a. And the game still doesn't work.
Can someone please help me?


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Works on Supercard CF.

Not sure if I like this game. Something rubs me the wrong way, maybe it's the squished look of certain sprites.


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 15, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Works on Supercard CF.
> 
> Not sure if I like this game. Something rubs me the wrong way, maybe it's the squished look of certain sprites.



Then go play the old Metal Slug games on NeoDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 15, 2008)

wow! the patch worked great! you made my day!


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 15, 2008)

Minos said:
			
		

> rscarrab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be sure to force the EEPROM DATA to save by starting a new game of something else, saving it and turning it off, for instance.
If your save was around 524kb post-conversion (->DS-X), than that might be worth trying alright...
...I tried using the online converter twice. Both times the output file came in at around 200kb, i cant remember exactly, it was in my earlier post.
Mate, unless a new firmware gets released for the DS-X (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!) than i cant see it working, unless tried with a save type from a different cart, ie. thug4life uploaded an m3 simply .sav.
Let us know if you come across anything! I have every metal slug, not being able to play this one is a serious kick in the teeth!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm confused about the "saving prisoners" thing. When going through a level, I try to go up to all the prisoners, free them if they're tied up, and then accept whatever goodies they have for me. But often, at the end of a level, it still says 0 prisoners. What's up with that? Is there something else you're supposed to do in order to technically save them?


----------



## leetcakes (Jul 15, 2008)

u have to not die, once u die, ur hostage count = 0


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 15, 2008)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> u have to not die, once u die, ur hostage count = 0



Oh shit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks. That definitely raises the anty.


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 15, 2008)

That's where all the satisfaction comes from in completing your missions.  When I actually have some hostages freed (at least for me), I feel like a champ.  I started playing this on normal this morning.  An awesome birthday present to myself.  I love the entire Metal Slug series.  As I said in the PSP thread, one of my main reasons for getting a PSP was so I could play Metal Slug Anthology on the go.  I haven't tried the emulator NeoDS, yet.  I might try it after I've finished this game.


----------



## Hebus San (Jul 15, 2008)

Hebus San said:
			
		

> -GJ- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My bad. That's fine now i've read the whole topic.


----------



## RadioShadow (Jul 15, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I'm confused about the "saving prisoners" thing. When going through a level, I try to go up to all the prisoners, free them if they're tied up, and then accept whatever goodies they have for me. But often, at the end of a level, it still says 0 prisoners. What's up with that? Is there something else you're supposed to do in order to technically save them?



Every time you get hit killed, you loss all the prisoners you rescued.  So in order to get the prisoners saved bonus, you mustn't die.


----------



## jagviper (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone get it to work on an m3 perfet/lite?


----------



## 704jaffer (Jul 16, 2008)

I must of somehow missed the whole metal slug thing in my childhood. I'll give this sucker a try, but can anyone tell me why the games are so great?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

704jaffer said:
			
		

> I must of somehow missed the whole metal slug thing in my childhood. I'll give this sucker a try, but can anyone tell me why the games are so great?


Because you kill everything that moves


----------



## Rayder (Jul 16, 2008)

704jaffer said:
			
		

> I must of somehow missed the whole metal slug thing in my childhood. I'll give this sucker a try, but can anyone tell me why the games are so great?



Metal Slug was a Neo Geo arcade hit.  It's emulated in MAME and is considered one of the best kind of games in its genre.

Run and gun side-scroller, amazing animated graphics, big-time explosions.  Just pure fun, fun, fun! If you have ever played a game where you run along and blast stuff, this is the extreme version of that kind of game.   No kiddy/cutesy flower and bunnies crap here. Stomp the flowers and vaporize the bunnies! It's an old-school gamer's dream come true on the DS!  And with NeoDS, you can even play the first 6 games on the DS........1-5 and X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Death, destruction, mayhem.....FUN!

Metal Slug 7 is the first game in about 100 DS game releases that I really like.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm missing 3 prisoners of war. Any help would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=95556

Also making a guide out of this (actually, it's done with formatting suitable for gamefaqs, except 3 prisoners), I'll give proper credit.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 16, 2008)

Rockit Launchur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will def snatch this, maybe it has coop multiplayer over wifi too?


----------



## pasc (Jul 16, 2008)

has it even a regular multiplayer ? couldn't find one


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 16, 2008)

No, it doesn't have multiplayer..


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 17, 2008)

If they implemented Multiplayer, this would have a higher rating.


----------



## sir_arthur (Jul 17, 2008)

wow this is great tought there were no more MS after 6, been some time, i have to check this out


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

RadioShadow said:
			
		

> - No naked Fio


I have never seen this. Pix?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Jul 18, 2008)

hey guys i must be in stupid mode tonight .. i dl ms7 and patched it .. to eng.  and when i load it up i get an error saying it cant find any game save and asks me to restart.. its not my adapter giving me the error its the game it self .. after i select  eng in the game....  i have the m3simply with the latest hacked r4 please help me i miss my metal slug


----------



## paul3100 (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> hey guys i must be in stupid mode tonight .. i dl ms7 and patched it .. to eng. and when i load it up i get an error saying it cant find any game save and asks me to restart.. its not my adapter giving me the error its the game it self .. after i select eng in the game.... i have the m3simply with the latest hacked r4 please help me i miss my metal slug



Not sure but doesn't the R4 need an arm 7 fix to get MS7 to run...

Why not just try it on your M3 with the native os ?

paul


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not sure but doesn't the R4 need an arm 7 fix to get MS7 to run...



i got it running without that arm 7 thing >_>


----------



## fenix4o9 (Jul 18, 2008)

not sure what the arm 7 thing is can someone fill me in .. ive been playing around all day trying to get it to work with noluck someone help !


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 18, 2008)

fenix4o9 said:
			
		

> not sure what the arm 7 thing is can someone fill me in .. ive been playing around all day trying to get it to work with noluck someone help !



I don't use the R4, but I believe if you unpack the ROM (using DSLazy) and go into the data folder, there will be a file called arm7.bin. You'll usually replace whatever arm7 fix file you downloaded for the one that is initially within the ROM. Repack it and you should be good to go.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 21, 2008)

Minos said:
			
		

> Thk paul3100 !
> 
> I'm doing some tests...
> 
> EDIT : still doesnt work... Damn ds-x...



Success!! *METAL SLUG 7 WORKS ON DS-X**! (*_to a certain degree_)
Use the "_Max Crass Method_"; Further info & Max Crass zip package

Basically i extracted MS7 using "DSlazy" and manually pasted the "arm7.bin" file contained in the "Max Crass zip package", re-packed and patched using "Max Overload 1.2 patcher".
When Max Overload 1.2 patcher is finished you should see this in the dialog box:

Arm9
Rom offset: 00004000
Entry addr: 02000800
Ram addr:   02000000
Rom size:   0004D7B8
Card read end not found

It created a .PAT file which was identical to said .nds in terms of file name (ie. Metal Slug 7.PAT) but not size (should be 1kb). 
I patched the file while it was on the DS-X so there was no need to copy anything over. 
The .PAT file was present in my "_apps/metal slug 7/_" folder after patching.  
I forced the EEPROM to save (loaded up CV: POR, saved, switched off then turned it back on) and it was done. 

Please note: (1)I removed the save file, make sure no save file is present. (2) It seems that you _need_ to use the arm7.bin provided in the Max Crass zip package. 

I didnt want to use DSlazy, I have been using a donor/patient type patching program (_arm7 injection_) that uses "Sim City (J)" to arm7 patch the patient rom (props to Bad_Ad84 for making that program, who in turn thanks others for the method and so on and so on...). It seems most likely the Sim City (J) arm7.bin file is useless for injecting the newer releases. Back to using DSlazy...

Aside from all of that iam pleased to be playing MS7. Iam aware that there is supposedly meant to be issues regarding freezing after using sleep mode (this did not happen for me, though the bottom screen dissapeared... not a bother though, the map looks shite). Others mentioned issues such as in-game resetting... so far i have beaten the first boss and reached the 2nd level, with not a hiccup. Of course one play-through without significant issue isnt enough to warrant MS7 to the status of "100% working" on the DS-X catalogue of compatible games... Im sure if Simon "_Scorpei_" van de Berg says it "works with problems" than i should expect a hiccup any minute now... ->(Scorpei's DS-X Compatability List)

EDIT: For any of you that are aware of this method already than _fine_, others, such as my fellow DS-X users in this thread, may not be aware of this fix and so im saving time for those who dont want to read up on; "_Max Crass_", "_Incredible Hulk: a guide to patching the rom_" and the "_Max Overload 1.2 patcher_".


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 21, 2008)

Guide in my sig.......


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 21, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Guide in my sig.......



Never found your guide, well in its current form (thread link in your sig). I came across the Incredible Hulk topic as i pointed out above and just like yourself... ("_This was taken Directly from my other topic, The Incredible Hulk - Patched and Working.. But due to people not knowing..._") ... I felt the need to make it more accessible, especially since no-one in this thread has solved the DS-X's MS7 save problem, or took the time to mention it if they did.

I dont look at many signatures to be honest, though i might have a lengthy one myself.
Not trying to be smart or funny but couldnt you have mentioned this before i posted it?
"Guide in my sig........" would have proved a lot more useful then...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. That seems a lot of work just to play a game.....

Thank god the game works fine without anything like that for me...


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 21, 2008)

sorry I hadnt refreshed the page so I didnt see your post there.. I will add the post of yours into it.. The fix for MS7.. thx


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 21, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> sorry I hadnt refreshed the page so I didnt see your post there.. I will add the post of yours into it.. The fix for MS7.. thx








 Ah no worries!


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 21, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Wow. That seems a lot of work just to play a game.....



Yeah, the DS-X used to advertise drag n' drop ease of use...
Now its (not in _any_ particular order, _this_ particular order); scour the internet for Rom -> DS-X compatibility, arm7 inject/replace, patch (now Max Overload needs to be used), drag than drop. Oh and cross fingers...

You'd expect every game to be an epic by the time your done...


----------



## Minos (Jul 21, 2008)

You rocks rscarrab !

Thk a lot man !!!


----------



## klown07 (Jul 21, 2008)

you don't need to go through all the trouble of patching the game anymore, the latest cheat.dat has a code you can use to change the language.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 21, 2008)

Np mate! Glad i could help!


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 21, 2008)

klown07 said:
			
		

> you don't need to go through all the trouble of patching the game anymore, the latest cheat.dat has a code you can use to change the language.




Just to re-iterate, i _wasn't_ addressing the language patch (Max Overload 1.2 patcher doesnt patch the language files). I am aware that it has been discussed heavily in this thread, to be honest, i thought it had reached its conclusion. 
I did mine manually as soon as i found out it could be done; DSlazy -> unpack, repack... If i ever have to do it again ill consider checking this thread again as i have it bookmarked for reference. (Though somehow i have a feeling us DS-X users wont be able to benefit from such a cheat.dat file, DS-X has trainers? dunno... does it? never checked)

If you werent necessarily addressing that post in my direction than forget that last paragraph and I apologise...


----------



## klown07 (Jul 21, 2008)

No, I was addressing the people still trying to patch the game in english. I always keep a lookout for the latest cheat.dat and when i loaded it up, I was surprised to see a code for the language pack. Thought I'd let anyone else know about it who doesn't already.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 21, 2008)

klown07 said:
			
		

> No, I was addressing the people still trying to patch the game in english. I always keep a lookout for the latest cheat.dat and when i loaded it up, I was surprised to see a code for the language pack. Thought I'd let anyone else know about it who doesn't already.



Right so... my bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sure at least it avoids any future confusion...                                                      


...(from me).


----------



## Hebus San (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi.

This game is really awesome, and i'd like to buy it.

Does anyone have tried the original game? Is it possible to set the language on "english" or "french" with the orignial cartridge?


----------



## Hebus San (Jul 27, 2008)

up


----------



## dice (Jul 27, 2008)

as far as I know clean dump of the rom would be the same as the "original cartridge" so the answer for both languages would be a no.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 27, 2008)

Hebus San said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> This game is really awesome, and i'd like to buy it.
> 
> Does anyone have tried the original game? Is it possible to set the language on "english" or "french" with the orignial cartridge?



You can set the language to french if you buy the european version of the game (didn't come out yet). So for the moment, no.


----------

